# So I was in a bar....



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I was in the bar yesterday when I suddenly realized that I desperately had to pass gas.

The music was really loud, so I timed my farts to the beat of the music.

After a couple of songs I started to feel better. I finished my drink and noticed everyone was staring at me.

Then I suddenly realized that I was listening to my Ipod.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

That's a good one!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm going to guess it was the guitar solo from carry on my wayward son.


----------

